# New to Canada Express Entry Process please assist



## donthu (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to Canada Express Entry Process, Can you all please assist process.

Initially requesting how to make a entry on starting step?

I am from India.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Try reading the GoC website and following its instructions.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

donthu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to Canada Express Entry Process, Can you all please assist process.
> 
> ...



Firstly Get your IELTS exams registered and give in your test. thats a start.. mean while you can get your WES account for edcuation documents verification. Pay the fees (around 330 CAD.. including tax).. you will have to take the printout of link provided by WES and carry it to your universities ( if you have post graduation then 2 universities if is two different place).. Courier it to Canada (dont take indian post.. they screwed me.. I had to get them done again).. then once your IELTS results are out then get your CIC accounts done.. The website will calucate the points automatically and you will get registered.. you will get a reg number which you will have to use for JOB BANK registration and search the job.. 

GOOD LUCK brother.


----------



## donthu (Apr 29, 2015)

Dear Dreamsanj and colchar,

Thanks for your valuable inputs, if any blockages I will reach you guys.


----------



## wbsat (May 20, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> you will have to take the printout of link provided by WES and carry it to your universities
> 
> GOOD LUCK brother.


a bit of confusion here regarding the printout.

I studied in a private college affiliated to university....

they would attest my marksheets/degree and seal my the envelope. That's all the service they offer. so is the WES printout of any use?

we have to courier the envelope to the WES address ourselves right? 

Is it that the printout has to be bundled along with the certified copies in the courier?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

wbsat said:


> a bit of confusion here regarding the printout.
> 
> I studied in a private college affiliated to university....
> 
> ...



Hello,

How this works?

1) log into WES and create an account
2) they will ask few details on college ( usually only university that you got your degree)
3) once the profile is updated then you will get an email
4) once an account is created. you will get an email from WES asking for certification attestations. this email will have a link which needs to be opened and that will have all the documents (each section by each degree), that are required.
5) you MUST PRINT THIS OUT..
6) go to your university. with the printout and submit the certificates and photocopies for REGISTRAR EXAMINATION seal. Fill the WES and give it to them. 
7) Since many who dream to go to US or Canada wold have already done this at your university they would know where to put the seal and put the documents ( only if your university is like 2 months old and all who are working there are people who have not been trained properly or used to doing the job then you have to guide or else they pretty much know what to be done)
8) The Certificates ( photocopied ones, after attestation) along with WES has to be part of the SEALED cover that is handed over to you. no other scenario accepted.
9) you can choose to courier it via anyone.. I recommend DHL. they have some offer running for College kids (50% off) use your cousins..
10) you should get your ECA in 20 days..( of course meanwhile pay the fees.. 200+ international courier + tax == 323 CAD):blabla:


----------



## wbsat (May 20, 2015)

I created the account yesterday itself...but yesterday after filling in the education details, I got a link to a wes form...today I do not see the link

I haven't submitted the application...its partially filled up to education.

my understanding is 

`. After submission of the application,i get a link...I print out the wes form
2. I take the certified copies and wes form to the controller of examination.
3. the controller attests the copies and puts the wes form and copies in a cover that's sealed. 

should the controller put a seal on wes form as well?


----------



## RedDevil_Bah (Feb 26, 2015)

*2 degrees*

Hi Dreamsanj,

I have a Bachelor of Engg. & PG DIp in Management. So, do I have to fill the WES form twice or make the payment once, get the a single prinout and get both universities to sign on a single paper?

Thanks
Sushanth


dreamsanj said:


> Firstly Get your IELTS exams registered and give in your test. thats a start.. mean while you can get your WES account for edcuation documents verification. Pay the fees (around 330 CAD.. including tax).. you will have to take the printout of link provided by WES and carry it to your universities ( if you have post graduation then 2 universities if is two different place).. Courier it to Canada (dont take indian post.. they screwed me.. I had to get them done again).. then once your IELTS results are out then get your CIC accounts done.. The website will calucate the points automatically and you will get registered.. you will get a reg number which you will have to use for JOB BANK registration and search the job..
> 
> GOOD LUCK brother.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

RedDevil_Bah said:


> Hi Dreamsanj,
> 
> I have a Bachelor of Engg. & PG DIp in Management. So, do I have to fill the WES form twice or make the payment once, get the a single prinout and get both universities to sign on a single paper?
> 
> ...


Well guys Sorry for delayed response.. I was devastated with my IELTS result hence took some time out... R 7.5, L 8.5, S 7.5 and Writing 6.5.. this is really hurting me.. I booked again for July 11th.

Well Red Devil, You have to take 2 separate Printout and go to both universities. (one each for one university).
this has to be submitted with transcripts. ( Please note that university and not your college) For BE, I saw most taking transcripts ( combined in one page) take this only if your WES form says they need it.. you can write to them and they will clarify( delayed responses)


Both certificates and WES form will be part of each sealed packet...
last evening I sent it via DHL, they charged me 2K ( educational university documents).

Hope this answers. if you need clarity, please revert on the same.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

wbsat said:


> I created the account yesterday itself...but yesterday after filling in the education details, I got a link to a wes form...today I do not see the link
> 
> I haven't submitted the application...its partially filled up to education.
> 
> ...


Borther, See if you got an email in the your registered id.. that will have the link. because I got my link in email.

1) After submission of the application,i get a link...I print out the wes form : Yes, you will get an email
2. I take the certified copies and wes form to the controller of examination. Yes You are right again
3. the controller attests the copies and puts the wes form and copies in a cover that's sealed. Correct again.. thats how its required.

You are right in your understanding.. just follow the steps and you should be able to reach your destination


----------



## donthu (Apr 29, 2015)

while updating the educational details, which are the details needed to be enter,

I did 
1. MBA on distance
2. BE Regular
3. Diplomo Regular
4. SSC Regular.

Do I need to enter above 4 educational details or only degree and above.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

donthu said:


> while updating the educational details, which are the details needed to be enter,
> 
> I did
> 1. MBA on distance
> ...


Just with your degree and MBA should do I guess. but write to WES and find out if they need your diploma. Others in this forum can help you understand this more.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello,

Is job offer letter mandatory in express entry process or we can apply without it?

thanks


----------



## donthu (Apr 29, 2015)

dreamsanj Thanks for reply, I did MBA in correspondence is this also eligible.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Donthu,

I guess you should write to WES on this, I am not sure about the correspondence courses.

they would be best to answer that.


----------



## SmitaS (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, 
This is in reference to IELTS score. What is the minimum score in each of the 4 test to get through IELTS for Canada?


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

That was a good way to sum it up.
I wish more people posted helpful replies than just asking to joojle 
Hey my univ is in Bangalore and I stay in Delhi.
Know any way to get it done from remote rather than making a visit to Bangalore?



dreamsanj said:


> Firstly Get your IELTS exams registered and give in your test. thats a start.. mean while you can get your WES account for edcuation documents verification. Pay the fees (around 330 CAD.. including tax).. you will have to take the printout of link provided by WES and carry it to your universities ( if you have post graduation then 2 universities if is two different place).. Courier it to Canada (dont take indian post.. they screwed me.. I had to get them done again).. then once your IELTS results are out then get your CIC accounts done.. The website will calucate the points automatically and you will get registered.. you will get a reg number which you will have to use for JOB BANK registration and search the job..
> 
> GOOD LUCK brother.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

viv101 said:


> I wish more people posted helpful replies than just asking to joojle


Shouldn't people take some initiative rather than expecting us to do things for them?




> Hey my univ is in Bangalore and I stay in Delhi.


And yet according to your profile you are in Australia 




> Know any way to get it done from remote rather than making a visit to Bangalore?



Ever heard of a telephone? Maybe you should pick one up and call the university to ask them.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Firstly Get your IELTS exams registered and give in your test. thats a start.. mean while you can get your WES account for edcuation documents verification. Pay the fees (around 330 CAD.. including tax).. you will have to take the printout of link provided by WES and carry it to your universities ( if you have post graduation then 2 universities if is two different place).. Courier it to Canada (dont take indian post.. they screwed me.. I had to get them done again).. then once your IELTS results are out then get your CIC accounts done.. The website will calucate the points automatically and you will get registered.. you will get a reg number which you will have to use for JOB BANK registration and search the job..
> 
> GOOD LUCK brother.


Can someone provide links to create profile ? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

indy2aus said:


> Can someone provide links to create profile ? Thank you so much in advance


Have you actually read that passage that you quoted?!

The answer to your question is listed therein.

Also, Google is your friend...


----------

